# Baby Syrian Hamster Size Difference...



## Moonshine (Sep 27, 2009)

Here are pics of 2 female Long Haired Syrian Hamsters.
The Golden is 6 weeks old, And the Tort is 3 weeks old. Tort from a litter of 4, Golden from a litter of 10. Both fed on same diet & treated exactly the same!
Goes to show how the litter size determines the size of the babies :gasp:










Blue Mouse Litter:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I get that in litters as well.
Also it depends on the lines, shows being a lot bigger than hobby's, I find torts are bigger as well. Especially black torts.

I have a huge black LH tort who is over 250grms.

I'm just getting the sizes into my torts now so in a year or so I'l be showing some lovely big girls all being well!!!

I have alittle boy here, he's a black satin, he is tiny to his brothers. They are just 4 weeks and he is half their size.
I think the satin gene has alot to do with smaller babies though. Same as the dom spot gene seems to make huge babies.

I have litters of ble mice as well here at themoment. Along with mink, choc and silver and blue burmese.
Only hobbies though.


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 27, 2009)

Bless! 
Baby boys are seperated now @ nearly 4 weeks old. Will stay here for another 2 weeks though, they're thriving! 

Another cute Tort pic :flrt:


----------

